# isopropyl alcohol 99% pure



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi,

I purchased some isopropyl alcohol from amazon last year for cleaning my windows and some other bits on my car.. Almost at the end of my 500ml for £3.99 and just looked at amazon again and they are asking over £8 for the same thing (its only been a year!) 

Anyone know of a decent place to pick this stuff up at a resonable price?


Cheers


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Try this

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/advan...Csid=5c5ed4aa793fad7fb9ddf09ad469b17b&x=0&y=0


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Search on Google, there's a few companies selling it cheap (I can't post the links due to forum rules) :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Search on Google, there's a few companies selling it cheap (I can't post the links due to forum rules) :thumb:


this is what to do  i used ebay and found 5 litres for around £18.00 delivered.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

yep got mine off ebay, half a litre was only a few quid, you don't need loads of it,as it will need to be diluted down


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Google is your friend here like Dan said :thumb:


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Radish293 said:


> Try this
> 
> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/advan...Csid=5c5ed4aa793fad7fb9ddf09ad469b17b&x=0&y=0


Got all excited until I spotted the £6 postage charge :doublesho


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

msb said:


> yep got mine off ebay, half a litre was only a few quid, you don't need loads of it,as it will need to be diluted down


I have never diluted it when cleaning glass.. Does it still work the same without smearing or leaving a residue?

Cheers


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

What all can this stuff be used for, havent heard of it before i came to DW!


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

mikeyc_123 said:


> I have never diluted it when cleaning glass.. Does it still work the same without smearing or leaving a residue?
> 
> Cheers


I'd be too scared to put this stuff anywhere near my car neat, there is a thread kicking about giving recommended dilution levels, from memory a recommended maximum was 25% ipa mixed with water.

It's pretty wicked stuff undiluted


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

ConorF said:


> What all can this stuff be used for, havent heard of it before i came to DW!


Mainly used after machine polishing to remove all traces of polishing residues and oils. This allows you to inspect the surface properly to determine if the desired level of correction has been achieved or whether further work will be required.

They're other uses for it as well such as glass cleaning etc.



Princy said:


> I'd be too scared to put this stuff anywhere near my car neat, there is a thread kicking about giving recommended dilution levels, from memory a recommended maximum was 25% ipa mixed with water.
> 
> It's pretty wicked stuff undiluted


Here's the thread you mentioned :thumb:...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=208081


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

mikeyc_123 said:


> Got all excited until I spotted the £6 postage charge :doublesho


A 5 litre bottle is heavy (about 5kgs) and has to be delivered by a courier, I don't think that's excessive at all!!

Alex


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

EliteCarCare said:


> A 5 litre bottle is heavy (about 5kgs) and has to be delivered by a courier, I don't think that's excessive at all!!
> 
> Alex


My main post was the concern about the price going up. It was quite cheap last year.. seems to have gone up quite a bit.. not sure if its the home brew club causing this issue


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

You can get 5l of panel wipe for 13 quid.


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

wheres this xray^


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Dj.xray said:


> You can get 5l of panel wipe for 13 quid.


where from?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Why do you want to dilute?? I've never heard of diluting panel wipe.each to their own i [email protected] and estoril i dont know if it's within the rules to post the website guys.


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Dj.xray said:


> Why do you want to dilute?? I've never heard of diluting panel wipe.each to their own i [email protected] and estoril i dont know if it's within the rules to post the website guys.


Me too.. never seen anything about watering it down to clean glass, thats why I asked. I am at the point of cleaning glass with water/washing up liquid and then going over with a wet cloth and then with a towel as it seems the only way to get the glass clean without leaving residue. Everything I try seems to leave a residue of some sort that attracts more muck. On the house windows I use washing up liquid (small amount) in water with dish washer rinse aid then squeegee and seems to do the job quite well. But this is a pain to do in the car.. One step process needed!


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

Estoril-5 said:


> where from?


Any motor paint supplier...


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm looking at getting some IPA to help clean the inside windows prior to applying fog-fight.
Would the IPA wipes/bottles with 70% content be suitable for this?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Tsubodai said:


> I'm looking at getting some IPA to help clean the inside windows prior to applying fog-fight.
> Would the IPA wipes/bottles with 70% content be suitable for this?


Should be fine, IPA is IPA, whatever dilution it is.

I always dilute it down to 50% dilution in a ready to use bottle spray. :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SHL-1-Lit...Equipment_Lab_Supplies_ET&hash=item5ae80762a6


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I got some delivered from eBay today. 100ml for £3.99 delivered. Not the best price but it'll do just now 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tap-tap-just-tap-it-in


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

Amazon, the delivery was next day. £10 for 1 litre


----------



## David C (Feb 23, 2008)

Princy said:


> I'd be too scared to put this stuff anywhere near my car neat, there is a thread kicking about giving recommended dilution levels, from memory a recommended maximum was 25% ipa mixed with water.
> 
> It's pretty wicked stuff undiluted


What are you talking about, it won't cause any problem at all if used neat, if you are going to give advice please ensure you're facts are correct.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

It can cause problems on paint used neat especially new paint, it can soften the clearcoat,25 to 30% dilution is fine for wipedowns, no more is needed anyway so why waste it using it stronger


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Try any good vynal reseller tehy use loads of it. most people hype teh price of it Seen some really stupid prices on here over teh years. if ur stuck i have about 1000L of teh stuff sitting in teh store. as said on paint we personally recommend no more than 15-20% IPA and 80-85% distilled water.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Ebay, I got 5 litres for £15 delivered at the start of the year.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

David C said:


> What are you talking about, it won't cause any problem at all if used neat, if you are going to give advice please ensure you're facts are correct.


they _are_ correct actually, IPA can, in some cases soften the clear coat. not something i've experienced myself but there are threads on several detailing forums..


----------



## David C (Feb 23, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> they _are_ correct actually, IPA can, in some cases soften the clear coat. not something i've experienced myself but there are threads on several detailing forums..


Once again poor advice.

Isopropyl alchohol in pure undiluted form has no agent that is capable of clear coat damage or any other damage with the sole exception of coatings that haven't cured, in this case any solvent diluted or not would cause damage.

Please back your comments up with proof, I have been involved with coatings and solvents with my trade for over 30 years and would be very interested as to the source of your assertiveness.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> they _are_ correct actually, IPA can, in some cases soften the clear coat. not something i've experienced myself but there are threads on several detailing forums..


If IPA is such nasty stuff, why the hell do Johnson & Johnson sell an Antiseptic Disinfectant with a 70% solution of IPA?

Internet myths make me bust a gut sometimes!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

David C said:


> Once again poor advice.
> 
> Isopropyl alchohol in pure undiluted form has no agent that is capable of clear coat damage or any other damage with the sole exception of coatings that haven't cured, in this case any solvent diluted or not would cause damage.
> 
> Please back your comments up with proof, I have been involved with coatings and solvents with my trade for over 30 years and would be very interested as to the source of your assertiveness.


No offence fella but i think i know who's advice i'm going to trust on here, unless you can prove without question your opinion that is


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

So i,m lost either way now!!....is it safe neat or not....my sensible head tells me YES, but have got me worried now...anyone else want to chime in on this?


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

David C said:


> Once again poor advice.
> 
> Isopropyl alchohol in pure undiluted form has no agent that is capable of clear coat damage or any other damage with the sole exception of coatings that haven't cured, in this case any solvent diluted or not would cause damage.
> 
> Please back your comments up with proof, I have been involved with coatings and solvents with my trade for over 30 years and would be very interested as to the source of your assertiveness.


I think you'd be safe enough on well baked original paints, but at higher concentrations you could have an issue with an area which had been recently painted or subject to a smart repair....in fairness to Kevin he is simply advocating caution :thumb:


----------



## David C (Feb 23, 2008)

msb said:


> No offence fella but i think i know who's advice i'm going to trust on here, unless you can prove without question your opinion that is


No offence taken " fella "

We all have an area of expertise on here , I know mine and have no great desire to prove my point other than to offer correct advice to fellow members.

Kev has corrected my advice and in my opinion he is wrong, I have simply asked him to reveal the source of his information.

I use IPA daily in undiluted form and have never once seen a reaction.


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

mikeyc_123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I purchased some isopropyl alcohol from amazon last year for cleaning my windows and some other bits on my car.. Almost at the end of my 500ml for £3.99 and just looked at amazon again and they are asking over £8 for the same thing (its only been a year!)
> 
> ...


Yes go back on Amazon and there is a 1 litre bottle of 99.9% pure IPA for 10.95 delivered.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

David C said:


> No offence taken " fella "
> 
> We all have an area of expertise on here , I know mine and have no great desire to prove my point other than to offer correct advice to fellow members.
> 
> ...


Tbh if its fine neat its all good but for what i'm using it for the dilution rates suit the job/work i'm asking it to do so using neat has no real benifit, i do use it neat on the glass however as it brings it up lovely before a coat of G1 or G5:thumb:


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

I believe that the thread that various people have referred to with regards to diluting IPA is this one: How to Mix IPA for Inspecting Correction Results

If I remember correctly, Mike Phillips mentioned (on the Autogeek forum) that one of the chemists that he spoke with was Dr. David Ghodoussi, current CEO and founder of Optimum Polymer Techonologies; he also previously worked for DuPont and PPG on paint and coatings.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I use IPA at 50% dilution on my car only and at 20% strength on other cars.

My car has full original untouched VAG paint and no 'smart repairs' etc and in five years ownership has only been machine polished twice.


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

cant find cheap


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

IPA? Meh, Eraser ftw


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> IPA? Meh, Eraser ftw


If you look closely at the compositional make up of Eraser, It is

< 30% IPA
> 60% Deionised water
1-3% Sodium lauryl ether sulfate (detergent found in soap, shower gel, shampoos)
1% odor additive

So 25-30% IPA solution with a tiny blob of fragrant shower gel, boom el cheapo Eraser.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't use IPA i use panel wipe but it's on the bay of e for a tenner last i looked


----------

